# custom made down pipe?



## culater (May 24, 2008)

has anyone have had a muffler shop make a full custom down pipe and high flow cat, it doesnt look like it would be that hard for a custom shop and probably a hell of alot cheaper then a 42draft designs one. i might go look around and will take anyones advice on the matter

drew


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes, it is possible. Although not easy. There isn't much room to work with, and if you have someone fab it up they'd better be good.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll let you know in a few months


----------



## Freddieballgame1 (Feb 26, 2009)

just buy a 42 downpipe or get one of the ebay SS ones from china. WAAAAY easier than screwing around with a custom one


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Freddieballgame1 said:


> just buy a 42 downpipe or get one of the ebay SS ones from china. WAAAAY easier than screwing around with a custom one


sounds like someone hasnt read the "ebay DP" thread.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I would just man up and buy the 42dd downpipe. I'm a HUGE fan of custom, but real good custom fabrication costs money. I've never found a muffler shop that can mandrel bend pipe. Mandrel benders are in the tens of thousands of dollars range- they can't afford them most of the time. The bends that 42DD has on their downpipes aren't available in pre-made mandrel bend angles. If you're going with a shop doing crush bend you might as well keep your stock everything. I think the only exception here would be if you own a TIG welder and a bunch of time.

Lesson I've learned:
You can do it wrong 3 times and spend double what it would have cost you to do it right once.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Or you could get pre bent pieces with different radius's and cut them then weld.
example


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Max- I didn't know you did that to your car?


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> Max- I didn't know you did that to your car?


Not mine but what I'm gonna do when the white stuff is off the ground and the temp is warmer.

Stock expansion pipe + 3" flex pipe (the one we were looking at SK speed) + mandrel sections welded to make the rest of the downpipe.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

custom is a lot of work, on my top mount turbo it was a huge bitch,

There is less than a fingers thickness around a 3" piece of pipe and it has to do 2 not so perfect bends.

Buy yea take it to a shop they will do it, if they are a good shop they will tell you to buy the off the shelf solution or they will charge you lots to do it. I am a decent welder and a decent fab guy and it took 8+ hours.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I like that idea a lot


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

hey if you have a 180TTQ 

i got a stainless steel DP + Magnaflow High Density Metal Core Cat + OEM O2 sensors pre and post cat i believe. 

all custom made to fit K03(s) 180 Quattro.  

save you time and $$


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

DurTTy said:


> hey if you have a 180TTQ
> 
> i got a stainless steel DP + Magnaflow High Density Metal Core Cat + OEM O2 sensors pre and post cat i believe.
> 
> ...


How much are you looking for it?


----------

